# We have a Gremlin.



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

I keep getting a "oops we've run into some problems" error message when I click on likes and stuff, usually have to click several times to make it work.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Aug 2022)

Me too.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

^^^ getting this about every other click....


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 657547
> 
> ^^^ getting this about every other click....



I'm getting that one occasionally as well.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2022)

Me too: _An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later._


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Aug 2022)

This may be the reason:
MySQL server has gone away


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2022)

It just started singing "Daisy, Daisy ..." to me


----------



## byegad (16 Aug 2022)

Mine won't open the hatch anymore. I'm running out of oxygen. Open the hatch Hal.........



Oh yes I've had a couple of issues moving on pages.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2022)

I am getting it too.

I am just wondering though... Has anybody ever seen a "_Totally predictable error has occurred_" message?


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am getting it too.
> 
> I am just wondering though... Has anybody ever seen a "_Totally predictable error has occurred_" message?



No


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This may be the reason:
> MySQL server has gone away



Sometimes, even Databases need a holiday.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am just wondering though... Has anybody ever seen a "_Totally predictable error has occurred_" message?



We have errors which are totally predictable due to the quality of the developers who wrote the software, luckily they no longer work for us


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2022)

@Shaun has been informed.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2022)

Rebooting being done.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2022)

I bet you've all got put on the 'special' button, where you get random broken forum messages as you've been 'naughty' - if so, me included. 

PS there IS a 'special' button.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Aug 2022)

I’m frequently getting an error when I click to see my new notifications or click on ‘like’ within posts. Latest error was a timeout trying to reach the server; “An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later.”

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Aye, see "We have a gremlin"


----------



## cyberknight (16 Aug 2022)

and the mysterious log offs are back too


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aye, see "We have a gremlin"



Ah, didn’t spot that, thanks.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Aug 2022)

I also got a 500 internal server error a few minutes ago when trying to access naca.cyclechat.net.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2022)

Not fixed I just tried to reply to @fossyant comment & got







Has the DB run out of space?


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2022)

Refresh and carry on.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Aug 2022)

Now getting this on NACA:


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2022)

The BOSS  is aware of this issue and has done a re-boot but knows it has not been (fully) successful.
He's got stuff on just now but will have another go later today.

Please be patient and enjoy the sunshine/drizzle/pouring rains instead !


----------



## Bollo (16 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am getting it too.
> 
> I am just wondering though... Has anybody ever seen a "_Totally predictable error has occurred_" message?



If I’ve coded it then it’s close to inevitable.


----------

